# cleaning firebrick



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

So were doing the rumford fp and Im wondering what is the best way to clean fireclay off of the brick? 

We've been wiping em down with water and a rag and its been working, but Im wondering if theres an easier way.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What type fireclay?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm probably dating myself here, but all I can remember any kind of Mason cleaning finished product with was varying strengths of Muriatic Acid. You always knew when they were on the job. :furious:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> What type fireclay?


Good question. I guess I never looked, just came on the truck. I wanna say its a plastic type. Its oily on the top when you open the tubs.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Sure-Klean 600 will prob. do it - but i'd rather not introduce any muri acid into firebrick...How much can it be? just sponge them and be done with it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

unless it's the non water soluble type:001_huh:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

6stringmason said:


> Good question. I guess I never looked, just came on the truck. I wanna say its a plastic type. Its oily on the top when you open the tubs.




That sounds like plain old Alsey air set. The best bet is to clean them w/ a water & sponge the same day & protect them after that.



If it's too late that, it may be time to start talking them into a firebrick stain......:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here you go - some good reading

http://www.rumford.com/articleRefmortar.html


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

I think most refractory clays will clean up best with water, sponge and good old elbow grease before it sets to hard. We usually wash the box directly after the installation about 2 - 3 times which will remove as much of the clay as possible plus allow the suspended clay to fill the small pores in all the bricks allowing for a uniform color when completed.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys.

They're really not that bad, just little smearing here and there. We'll just keep at it with water and sponge


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a water cleanup. Please do not use muriatic on firebrick, but if you must, soak it well with water before you begin.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

6, are you taking pics? you know the brotherhood would appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

superseal said:


> 6, are you taking pics? you know the brotherhood would appreciate it:thumbsup:


I've only got a couple pics. Noone had a camera so I had to take the laptop into the tent and snap a few quick. I'll make sure I have a camera when we go back.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree to avoid muriatic acid - it can stain firebrick. We clean with sponge and water, and usually scrub with a mild to medium strength mixture of Vanatrol and water the next day.

Dave


----------

